# Spaghetti hamburger?!?



## TNHarley

So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
Do you think it will work?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?



Um no and no and no and no and um no.

TN darling you are just getting weird.

You now sound like me when I was expecting Kid C and Kid D, I did have an excuse for bizarro food combinations though, you don't so you are just w.e.i.r.d


----------



## pismoe

naw , but go ahead and try , PANKO , i think that is breading and the whole mess , er  creation will just be too bready imo .   Why not just make some spaghetti and sauce and throw a hamburger patty on top and then some more noodles and sauce on top of that TNharley ??


----------



## TNHarley

Its not a weird combination. Its a combination that gets eaten in millions of households every week. Its just an unorthodox way of doing it.
A lot about cooking is creativity


----------



## Manonthestreet

Wouldnt this be better suited to an Italian sub.......


----------



## The Professor

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?



If it works, you da man!


----------



## OldLady

Once it's cooked, spaghetti is pretty sticky, anyway, so would you have to use anything that thick?   A little egg or flour and liquid, thin like.  Form and stick in the fridge to firm up, then fry?
Broiling won't work.
I had a boss years ago that would "fry" her left over spaghetti for breakfast the next morning, and it was awesome.


----------



## TNHarley

pismoe said:


> naw , but go ahead and try , PANKO , i think that is breading and the whole mess , er  creation will just be too bready imo .   Why not just make some spaghetti and sauce and throw a hamburger patty on top and then some more noodles and sauce on top of that TNharley ??


 Lol it wouldn't be as fun.
Very true on the "bready" part. Perhaps i could wipe them off a bit? IDK, im going to figure something out. I think it would be fun and completely out of the ordinary. 2 things i like


----------



## martybegan

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?


----------



## TNHarley

Manonthestreet said:


> Wouldnt this be better suited to an Italian sub.......


 Lol, no! It completely goes against the whole idea


----------



## Tilly

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?


 I don't think that concoction will end up resembling a bun, TNH 
But you do come up with some really fascinating culinary ideas


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> Once it's cooked, spaghetti is pretty sticky, anyway, so would you have to use anything that thick?   A little egg or flour and liquid, thin like.  Form and stick in the fridge to firm up, then fry?
> Broiling won't work.
> I had a boss years ago that would "fry" her left over spaghetti for breakfast the next morning, and it was awesome.


 That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw , but go ahead and try , PANKO , i think that is breading and the whole mess , er  creation will just be too bready imo .   Why not just make some spaghetti and sauce and throw a hamburger patty on top and then some more noodles and sauce on top of that TNharley ??
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it wouldn't be as fun.
> Very true on the "bready" part. Perhaps i could wipe them off a bit? IDK, im going to figure something out. I think it would be fun and completely out of the ordinary. 2 things i like
Click to expand...


You need to put hot fudge sauce on it and when you are eating it sniff a bang of sand and/or lumps of coal


----------



## miketx

The convicts at the prison I worked at used Ramen noodles to make a pizza crust all the time. It will work.


----------



## TNHarley

Tilly said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that concoction will end up resembling a bun, TNH
> But you do come up with some really fascinating culinary ideas
Click to expand...

 If i fail, i will try it a different way. This is GOING to happen lol.
Im going to freak all of you guys out when i sell the recipe to Olive Garden


----------



## TNHarley

miketx said:


> The convicts at the prison I worked at used Ramen noodles to make a pizza crust all the time. It will work.


 Do you know what they did?


----------



## Tilly

TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!


----------



## TNHarley

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw , but go ahead and try , PANKO , i think that is breading and the whole mess , er  creation will just be too bready imo .   Why not just make some spaghetti and sauce and throw a hamburger patty on top and then some more noodles and sauce on top of that TNharley ??
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it wouldn't be as fun.
> Very true on the "bready" part. Perhaps i could wipe them off a bit? IDK, im going to figure something out. I think it would be fun and completely out of the ordinary. 2 things i like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put hot fudge sauce on it and when you are eating it sniff a bang of sand and/or lumps of coal
Click to expand...

 LOL you little shit


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw , but go ahead and try , PANKO , i think that is breading and the whole mess , er  creation will just be too bready imo .   Why not just make some spaghetti and sauce and throw a hamburger patty on top and then some more noodles and sauce on top of that TNharley ??
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it wouldn't be as fun.
> Very true on the "bready" part. Perhaps i could wipe them off a bit? IDK, im going to figure something out. I think it would be fun and completely out of the ordinary. 2 things i like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to put hot fudge sauce on it and when you are eating it sniff a bang of sand and/or lumps of coal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you little shit
Click to expand...


No problem


----------



## miketx

TNHarley said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The convicts at the prison I worked at used Ramen noodles to make a pizza crust all the time. It will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what they did?
Click to expand...

Not exactly. Sorry. But try this maybe.

Open all noodles and place inside some type plastic bag (lg. corn chip bag works great). Add cornchips and crush mix thouroughly (don’t leave any large chunks), then add the seasoning packs. Then bring some water to boil in your hotpot. While your water heats up go ahead and slice up your jalapenos and summer sausage. Once the water is hot enough, pour into your bag with the noodle/chip/seasoning mix. Important: add just enough water to come up just below top of mix (don’t drown them).Refill pot and heat can of chilli in it. Knead and work the bag with noodles in it around mixing thouroughly. Once this is done lay bag out and flatten down evenly, making dough/crust. If you’ve done this correctly there shouldn’t be alot of water running out if there is add more crushed chips and mix untill thickens. Fold end of bag, secure with paper clip, and wrap with towel to insulate and let “cook” for about 10 mins. Once done cut bag down middle and bottom and spread open. Noodles should remain in rectangular shape and be stuck together (like dough). Pour your chilli over top and spread evenly (if too runny add a few crushed corn chips to thicken mix. Then comes a layer of squeeze cheese, topped with summer sausage and jalapenos. Slice evenly and enjoy with your cell mates. Yum.


----------



## TNHarley

Tilly said:


> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!


 I will!


----------



## Lewdog

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?




There is a guy that learned how to make a bun out of Ramen noodles, you might want to look into how he did that and try to use that with spaghetti instead.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?


Go with a hollowed out sourdough as your bun. Toasted with garlic. You then stuff it with spaghetti.

Weatherman - solver of all of the tough issues in life extraordinaire


----------



## Lewdog

Here is how they did it.

http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104


----------



## TNHarley

miketx said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The convicts at the prison I worked at used Ramen noodles to make a pizza crust all the time. It will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what they did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly. Sorry. But try this maybe.
> 
> Open all noodles and place inside some type plastic bag (lg. corn chip bag works great). Add cornchips and crush mix thouroughly (don’t leave any large chunks), then add the seasoning packs. Then bring some water to boil in your hotpot. While your water heats up go ahead and slice up your jalapenos and summer sausage. Once the water is hot enough, pour into your bag with the noodle/chip/seasoning mix. Important: add just enough water to come up just below top of mix (don’t drown them).Refill pot and heat can of chilli in it. Knead and work the bag with noodles in it around mixing thouroughly. Once this is done lay bag out and flatten down evenly, making dough/crust. If you’ve done this correctly there shouldn’t be alot of water running out if there is add more crushed chips and mix untill thickens. Fold end of bag, secure with paper clip, and wrap with towel to insulate and let “cook” for about 10 mins. Once done cut bag down middle and bottom and spread open. Noodles should remain in rectangular shape and be stuck together (like dough). Pour your chilli over top and spread evenly (if too runny add a few crushed corn chips to thicken mix. Then comes a layer of squeeze cheese, topped with summer sausage and jalapenos. Slice evenly and enjoy with your cell mates. Yum.
Click to expand...

 That gives me another idea to try. Crush the noodles up. lightly mix with some flour and egg and then fry them.
With them crushed up, it would might be easier to handle(make my bun). Im just picturing them really thick. Kinda like a salmon patty. Awesome


----------



## TNHarley

Lewdog said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a guy that learned how to make a bun out of Ramen noodles, you might want to look into how he did that and try to use that with spaghetti instead.
Click to expand...

 Goddamnit. That just ruined my day!


----------



## OldLady

Your poor family, TN.


----------



## TNHarley

Lewdog said:


> Here is how they did it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104


 freaking muffin tray! My first thought was to find a way to hold them together.. i was picturing metal bowls you use when you want to warm up cheese on a patty or something like that. MUFFIN TRAY


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> Your poor family, TN.


 LMAO. My mom said "come by the house on your way home so i can give you some food to take home with you for the kids"
I wont do the meal until i can figure out the bun. Im gonna do some playing tonight. Maybe Sunday dinner


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how they did it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104
> 
> 
> 
> freaking muffin tray! My first thought was to find a way to hold them together.. i was picturing metal bowls you use when you want to warm up cheese on a patty or something like that. MUFFIN TRAY
Click to expand...

Or empty tuna (or catfood) cans with the top and bottom both cut out.


----------



## TNHarley

If olive garden buys this, you fuckers aint getting any royalties!


----------



## Uncensored2008

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?



Don't use the panko.

Overcook the pasta, let it cool, form it the way you want, then brush it with an egg wash. Bake this for a few minutes and it will hold it's form.

I say overcook because you don't want it to dry out too much during this process.


----------



## Lewdog

When I ran one of those gas Station/restaurant combos that are famous in towns in Kentucky, I created and made a pizza burger that people absolutely loved.  Hamburger patty seasoned with garlic powder, salt, pepper, and Italian seasoning, cooked until brown on both sides, then put on a dab of pizza sauce and let cook while cooking a couple slices of pepperoni on the side of the skillet.  Then put the cooked pepperoni on top, cover with a think slice of mozzarella or muenster, let cheese melt, then serve.  It was pretty popular.


----------



## Manonthestreet

TNHarley said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that concoction will end up resembling a bun, TNH
> But you do come up with some really fascinating culinary ideas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i fail, i will try it a different way. This is GOING to happen lol.
> Im going to freak all of you guys out when i sell the recipe to Olive Garden
Click to expand...

Perusing the Olive Garden menu I see 0 burgers


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how they did it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104
> 
> 
> 
> freaking muffin tray! My first thought was to find a way to hold them together.. i was picturing metal bowls you use when you want to warm up cheese on a patty or something like that. MUFFIN TRAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or empty tuna (or catfood) cans with the top and bottom both cut out.
Click to expand...

My sorry ass GOOK neighbors back 20 years ago used to throw empty tuna cans into my backyard that had been opened with a can opener and had the lids still attached. Several times I had to take my dog to the vet because his tongue was all cut up and bleeding and stuck in the can.


----------



## featherlite

TNHarley said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
Click to expand...


Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.


----------



## OldLady

Uncensored2008 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the panko.
> 
> Overcook the pasta, let it cool, form it the way you want, then brush it with an egg wash. Bake this for a few minutes and it will hold it's form.
> 
> I say overcook because you don't want it to dry out too much during this process.
Click to expand...

Agree.  Ever leave spaghetti in the bottom of the colander til it cools?  Come back and it's in a congealed lump.  As long as it's overcooked, like you said.


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how they did it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104
> 
> 
> 
> freaking muffin tray! My first thought was to find a way to hold them together.. i was picturing metal bowls you use when you want to warm up cheese on a patty or something like that. MUFFIN TRAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or empty tuna (or catfood) cans with the top and bottom both cut out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sorry ass GOOK neighbors back 20 years ago used to throw empty tuna cans into my backyard that had been opened with a can opener and had the lids still attached. Several times I had to take my dog to the vet because his tongue was all cut up and bleeding and stuck in the can.
Click to expand...

Oh that poor baby!  Why would your neighbors do that?  Did he bark?


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the panko.
> 
> Overcook the pasta, let it cool, form it the way you want, then brush it with an egg wash. Bake this for a few minutes and it will hold it's form.
> 
> I say overcook because you don't want it to dry out too much during this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree.  Ever leave spaghetti in the bottom of the colander til it cools?  Come back and it's in a congealed lump.  As long as it's overcooked, like you said.
Click to expand...


My deceased Italian Grandmother will now haunt all of you for what you have done, are doing, or will do to pasta based on this thread. 

Is there a wooden spoon emoji?????


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how they did it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104
> 
> 
> 
> freaking muffin tray! My first thought was to find a way to hold them together.. i was picturing metal bowls you use when you want to warm up cheese on a patty or something like that. MUFFIN TRAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or empty tuna (or catfood) cans with the top and bottom both cut out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sorry ass GOOK neighbors back 20 years ago used to throw empty tuna cans into my backyard that had been opened with a can opener and had the lids still attached. Several times I had to take my dog to the vet because his tongue was all cut up and bleeding and stuck in the can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that poor baby!  Why would your neighbors do that?  Did he bark?
Click to expand...

I don't know. I asked them about it and they just denied it. We never got along after all that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

OldLady said:


> Once it's cooked, spaghetti is pretty sticky, anyway, so would you have to use anything that thick?   A little egg or flour and liquid, thin like.  Form and stick in the fridge to firm up, then fry?
> Broiling won't work.
> I had a boss years ago that would "fry" her left over spaghetti for breakfast the next morning, and it was awesome.



You beat me to it.


----------



## TNHarley

Manonthestreet said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that concoction will end up resembling a bun, TNH
> But you do come up with some really fascinating culinary ideas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i fail, i will try it a different way. This is GOING to happen lol.
> Im going to freak all of you guys out when i sell the recipe to Olive Garden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perusing the Olive Garden menu I see 0 burgers
Click to expand...

 That's why they going to buy it. You are welcome


----------



## TNHarley

featherlite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
Click to expand...

 Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol


----------



## pismoe

just a suggestion , if you must continue then use some lasagna noodles ,  You can cook them and then stack them together as think as you like .  I like nice thick stacks of noodle matter .   Cut to size and stack 2 - 3 - 4 together in 2 different piles or stacks , stick in the hangureger patty , let it cool off and you can probably pick it up like a hamburger and 'ouila' or some other French word are  you are done TNHarley !!


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the panko.
> 
> Overcook the pasta, let it cool, form it the way you want, then brush it with an egg wash. Bake this for a few minutes and it will hold it's form.
> 
> I say overcook because you don't want it to dry out too much during this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree.  Ever leave spaghetti in the bottom of the colander til it cools?  Come back and it's in a congealed lump.  As long as it's overcooked, like you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My deceased Italian Grandmother will now haunt all of you for what you have done, are doing, or will do to pasta based on this thread.
> 
> Is there a wooden spoon emoji?????
Click to expand...

Hey, it's no different than cooking corn meal mush and pouring it in a loaf pan to solidify, then slice and fry.  The Italians call it polenta, but it's the same thing.


----------



## TNHarley

pismoe said:


> just a suggestion , if you must continue then use some lasagna noodles ,  You can cook them and then stack them together as think as you like .  I like nice thick stacks of noodle matter .   Cut to size and stack 2 - 3 - 4 together in 2 different piles or stacks , stick in the hangureger patty , let it cool off and you can probably pick it up like a hamburger and 'ouila' or some other French word are  you are done TNHarley !!


 Excellent suggestion!


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
Click to expand...

Are you going to make this "open face" or expect everyone to cut through two of these spaghetti creations?


----------



## TNHarley

This place is awesome for food help. No joke.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Lewdog

Or you could go the Taco Bell route and make a shell out of hamburger with noodles and spaghetti sauce inside it!?!?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make this "open face" or expect everyone to cut through two of these spaghetti creations?
Click to expand...

 I don't want it to be open faced. I want it to be a functional bun. I hope i can make it that way.. lol


----------



## HaShev

It would make more sense to create 
2 potato knishes in the shape of a half bun.
Or 2 rice knishes in the half bun shape without the sweetening sugar & raisen.
If for some reason you want pasta then try orzo instead of rice and make an orzo knish or a macaroni bun might work.


----------



## TNHarley

Lewdog said:


> Or you could go the Taco Bell route and make a shell out of hamburger with noodles and spaghetti sauce inside it!?!?


 Have you tried that thing yet? I tried it. Wasn't bad but i had to pick off a lot of the crust on the chicken.  The idea was awesome.


----------



## Lewdog

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make this "open face" or expect everyone to cut through two of these spaghetti creations?
Click to expand...



mmmm open face roast beef hot shot.  Those are so goooooood!


----------



## Lewdog

TNHarley said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could go the Taco Bell route and make a shell out of hamburger with noodles and spaghetti sauce inside it!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried that thing yet? I tried it. Wasn't bad but i had to pick off a lot of the crust on the chicken.  The idea was awesome.
Click to expand...


Yep I love the taste of the avocado ranch sauce on it.


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the panko.
> 
> Overcook the pasta, let it cool, form it the way you want, then brush it with an egg wash. Bake this for a few minutes and it will hold it's form.
> 
> I say overcook because you don't want it to dry out too much during this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree.  Ever leave spaghetti in the bottom of the colander til it cools?  Come back and it's in a congealed lump.  As long as it's overcooked, like you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My deceased Italian Grandmother will now haunt all of you for what you have done, are doing, or will do to pasta based on this thread.
> 
> Is there a wooden spoon emoji?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, it's no different than cooking corn meal mush and pouring it in a loaf pan to solidify, then slice and fry.  The Italians call it polenta, but it's the same thing.
Click to expand...


I've made Polenta and Grits both. Sorry, but taking a pre-shaped item and making into a block of solid mush (bleah) would make me turn in my Italian-American Card.

It's almost as bad as putting Ketchup on Pasta.


----------



## featherlite

TNHarley said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
Click to expand...


Its sounding better. I was picturing 2 dry wads of noodles with a patty in between.


----------



## TNHarley

If i saw someone put ketchup on their pasta, i would kick their ass. That's just unforgivable.


----------



## TNHarley

featherlite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its sounding better. I was picturing 2 dry wads of noodles with a patty in between.
Click to expand...

 If i get it to work, i will post pics.


----------



## TNHarley

Our President dips steak with ketchup.

Im sorry, but if you are eating steak and need to dip it, someone failed.


----------



## TNHarley

Eeeewwww one of my friends growing up dipped snickers in ketchup.
im starting to lose my appetite


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the panko.
> 
> Overcook the pasta, let it cool, form it the way you want, then brush it with an egg wash. Bake this for a few minutes and it will hold it's form.
> 
> I say overcook because you don't want it to dry out too much during this process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree.  Ever leave spaghetti in the bottom of the colander til it cools?  Come back and it's in a congealed lump.  As long as it's overcooked, like you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My deceased Italian Grandmother will now haunt all of you for what you have done, are doing, or will do to pasta based on this thread.
> 
> Is there a wooden spoon emoji?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, it's no different than cooking corn meal mush and pouring it in a loaf pan to solidify, then slice and fry.  The Italians call it polenta, but it's the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made Polenta and Grits both. Sorry, but taking a pre-shaped item and making into a block of solid mush (bleah) would make me turn in my Italian-American Card.
> 
> It's almost as bad as putting Ketchup on Pasta.
Click to expand...

Don't know what preshaped item you're talking about.  You cook it in a pot and then while it's still hot you pour it in the pan and let it cool.  You never made or heard of fried polenta?  Okay, I'll take your word for it, though.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make this "open face" or expect everyone to cut through two of these spaghetti creations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want it to be open faced. I want it to be a functional bun. I hope i can make it that way.. lol
Click to expand...

THAT won't work.  It would be dried out as hell.  HaShev has the best idea.


----------



## norwegen

Form the spaghetti into a bun.  Why didn't I think of that?

When I cooked Italian food outside last week, it kept falling through the grill.


----------



## martybegan

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the panko.
> 
> Overcook the pasta, let it cool, form it the way you want, then brush it with an egg wash. Bake this for a few minutes and it will hold it's form.
> 
> I say overcook because you don't want it to dry out too much during this process.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  Ever leave spaghetti in the bottom of the colander til it cools?  Come back and it's in a congealed lump.  As long as it's overcooked, like you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My deceased Italian Grandmother will now haunt all of you for what you have done, are doing, or will do to pasta based on this thread.
> 
> Is there a wooden spoon emoji?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, it's no different than cooking corn meal mush and pouring it in a loaf pan to solidify, then slice and fry.  The Italians call it polenta, but it's the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made Polenta and Grits both. Sorry, but taking a pre-shaped item and making into a block of solid mush (bleah) would make me turn in my Italian-American Card.
> 
> It's almost as bad as putting Ketchup on Pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what preshaped item you're talking about.  You cook it in a pot and then while it's still hot you pour it in the pan and let it cool.  You never made or heard of fried polenta?  Okay, I'll take your word for it, though.
Click to expand...


Oh, I've made it before, but ground cornmeal is not pasta. What TN is doing is Italian Sacrilege.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make this "open face" or expect everyone to cut through two of these spaghetti creations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want it to be open faced. I want it to be a functional bun. I hope i can make it that way.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT won't work.  It would be dried out as hell.  HaShev has the best idea.
Click to expand...

 His idea defeats the whole point.


----------



## Tilly

TNHarley said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how they did it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104
> 
> 
> 
> freaking muffin tray! My first thought was to find a way to hold them together.. i was picturing metal bowls you use when you want to warm up cheese on a patty or something like that. MUFFIN TRAY
Click to expand...

Do you have any of these?


----------



## TNHarley

Tilly said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how they did it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-ramen-noodle-burger-buns-at-home-1719512104
> 
> 
> 
> freaking muffin tray! My first thought was to find a way to hold them together.. i was picturing metal bowls you use when you want to warm up cheese on a patty or something like that. MUFFIN TRAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any of these?
> 
> View attachment 115268
Click to expand...

 No but Oldlady had a good idea to use tuna cans and cut the top and bottom off.


----------



## Tilly

TNHarley said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
Click to expand...

So it's like spaghetti with meatballs/bolognaise only ruined???


----------



## April

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?


LOL TN....You hittin' the good stuff or are you pregnant?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

OldLady said:


> Once it's cooked, spaghetti is pretty sticky, anyway, so would you have to use anything that thick?   A little egg or flour and liquid, thin like.  Form and stick in the fridge to firm up, then fry?
> Broiling won't work.
> I had a boss years ago that would "fry" her left over spaghetti for breakfast the next morning, and it was awesome.



that is what I was thinking. Think of how plain spaghetti sticks together when cooled, to me I would think the panko would actually be counter productive, creating a barrier for the natural stickiness of pasta.
  I would tmake spaghetti in salty water, drain it and pour it out on a cookie sheet at about the thickness you want. Refrigerate and then take a biscuit cutter to cut a round "clump" and fry it...preferably in liquid gold...you know..bacon fat!
My instincts tell me this would work


----------



## TNHarley

AngelsNDemons said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL TN....You hittin' the good stuff or are you pregnant?
Click to expand...

 I am always trying to come up with different things to do. Even if my crazy shit comes out bad, i learned something new.


----------



## pismoe

Lewdog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNH, just promise to tell us how it turns out. I love your experiments!
> 
> 
> 
> I will!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds very strange. So if this is the bun, what will the hamburger middle part be made out of?  Will it be as equally odd lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a regular hamburger patty. Maybe seasoned with salt, pepper parsley and maybe a dash of red wine. And some moz cheese and tomato sauce. Typical spaghetti just unorthodox eating method. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to make this "open face" or expect everyone to cut through two of these spaghetti creations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm open face roast beef hot shot.  Those are so goooooood!
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------  yeah oughta try using that 'beef' recipe  usin BEAR [bar]  like my ancestors did and as i currently do LEW


----------



## TNHarley

I am the culinary version of Galileo


----------



## TNHarley

without the harsh punishments and suppression..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?



  When I get bored with cooking I'll go find a very complicated and involved recipe and give it a try.
   I've also been thinking about trying some ancient recipes that can be found on the internet.
   There's actually cook books that feature them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?



   There are several recipes online that tell you how to make noodle buns.


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several recipes online that tell you how to make noodle buns.
Click to expand...

 yes. lewdog posted a link to one. Took away half of my excitement lol


----------



## Innocynioc

Try Super Glue to keep the noodles together.  You might know  Super Glue is sometimes used by troops in combat as an emergency measure to close heavily bleeding wounds until proper aid can be rendered.  If it will hold two surfaces of bloody flesh together then it should be a breeze for it to keep noodles in a wad.


----------



## Unkotare

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?






It's been done


----------



## defcon4

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?


Make a thick Bechamel with Gruyere cheese which is Mornay sauce. It will hold your pasta together. Then put a portion into a large mold like a 6" biscuit cutter on top of a buttered flat top. You will be fine with that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

defcon4 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> Make a thick Bechamel with Gruyere cheese which is Mornay sauce. It will hold your pasta together. Then put a portion into a large mold like a 6" biscuit cutter on top of a buttered flat top. You will be fine with that.
Click to expand...


  I still cant get past the the starch content of a noodle bun.
Have any of you actually tried one?


----------



## defcon4

HereWeGoAgain said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> Make a thick Bechamel with Gruyere cheese which is Mornay sauce. It will hold your pasta together. Then put a portion into a large mold like a 6" biscuit cutter on top of a buttered flat top. You will be fine with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still cant get past the the starch content of a noodle bun.
> Have any of you actually tried one?
Click to expand...

Do cellophane noodles from your friendly Oriental market.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Its not a weird combination. Its a combination that gets eaten in millions of households every week. Its just an unorthodox way of doing it.
> A lot about cooking is creativity



Not sure how I feel about crunchy spaghetti.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm actually making spaghetti and meatballs, but just the regular way.


----------



## pismoe

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a weird combination. Its a combination that gets eaten in millions of households every week. Its just an unorthodox way of doing it.
> A lot about cooking is creativity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about crunchy spaghetti.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   i remember 63  or so years ago , its 7 oclock at night , nearest store for potato chips or snacks was 10 miles away , Dad was away on business with the car and we kids wanted a snack .  MOM would boil some spaghetti noodles  fry them up  , break them up . salt them , and we kids would shut up   ChrisL .


----------



## ChrisL

pismoe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a weird combination. Its a combination that gets eaten in millions of households every week. Its just an unorthodox way of doing it.
> A lot about cooking is creativity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about crunchy spaghetti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   i remember 63  or so years ago , its 7 oclock at night , nearest store for potato chips or snacks was 10 miles away , Dad was away on business with the car and we kids wanted a snack .  MOM would boil some spaghetti noodles  fry them up  , break them up . salt them , and we kids would shut up   ChrisL .
Click to expand...


To each their own I guess.  Doesn't sound too appetizing to me!


----------



## pismoe

also , see 'chow mein' crunchy noodles .


----------



## ChrisL

pismoe said:


> also , see 'chow mein' crunchy noodles .



Meh, the only reason why those are good is because they are the only crunchy thing in a big pile of mush.


----------



## TNHarley

I made the bun and it wasn't bad. I cooked the noddles and mixed it in salt, pepper, egg and parm cheese. Tossed the noodles in it, set in shrink wrap and put a bowl on top of it. Left if for 30 min or so then lightly fried. Fully functional and tasted good. They definitely need to be thin though unless you are doing sliders or something.
I didn't get to do the hamburgers because I forgot to lay out the hamburger meat to thaw so I had to do regular spaghetti :/
I cooked all day yesterday and never even THOUGHT about the meat lol


----------



## strollingbones

i think it is abusive to make one and the other eat the failures why you call out for delivery.....in my humble opinion


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> I made the bun and it wasn't bad. I cooked the noddles and mixed it in salt, pepper, egg and parm cheese. Tossed the noodles in it, set in shrink wrap and put a bowl on top of it. Left if for 30 min or so then lightly fried. Fully functional and tasted good. They definitely need to be thin though unless you are doing sliders or something.
> I didn't get to do the hamburgers because I forgot to lay out the hamburger meat to thaw so I had to do regular spaghetti :/
> I cooked all day yesterday and never even THOUGHT about the meat lol



So you just ate the spaghetti buns with no meat?  Blasphemy!


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> i think it is abusive to make one and the other eat the failures why you call out for delivery.....in my humble opinion


 LOL the spaghetti was good!
I just couldn't make a patty so I just put it in my sauce.
But we will be doing it this weekend. I wont forget about the fucking meat this time.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the bun and it wasn't bad. I cooked the noddles and mixed it in salt, pepper, egg and parm cheese. Tossed the noodles in it, set in shrink wrap and put a bowl on top of it. Left if for 30 min or so then lightly fried. Fully functional and tasted good. They definitely need to be thin though unless you are doing sliders or something.
> I didn't get to do the hamburgers because I forgot to lay out the hamburger meat to thaw so I had to do regular spaghetti :/
> I cooked all day yesterday and never even THOUGHT about the meat lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just ate the spaghetti buns with no meat?  Blasphemy!
Click to expand...

 No lol. I tried yesterday morning. But when I got ready to make all the buns for dinner, I realized my ham meat was still frozen. I had to thaw it in microwave so I just made regular spaghetti :/


----------



## strollingbones

why would one take a high carb food and fry it?


----------



## TNHarley

I am thread banning bonsey from my food threads from now on.


----------



## NoNukes

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?


I recently saw a recipe where you make pizza crust out of noodles.


----------



## NoNukes

strollingbones said:


> why would one take a high carb food and fry it?


I used to make fried pasta with Thai spices and put peanut sauce on it. it was delicious, but better sense has prevailed.


----------



## HaShev

I've  got more solutions, it just came to me.
I often make fried ravioli that is chewy not crispy, you can form a bun from them or make your own ravioli pasta in the size of a bun, boil it then later fry it.
Another solution Add chedar cheese slice to spaghetti which binds with it when fried in a pan to be crisp. You know, like how they form a bowl out of fried cheese.


----------



## TNHarley

NoNukes said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I recently saw a recipe where you make pizza crust out of noodles.
Click to expand...

 shew that might be to much for me. The ham bun I made was almost too much. Might even out more with the sauce cheese and meat on it though.


----------



## NoNukes

TNHarley said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I recently saw a recipe where you make pizza crust out of noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shew that might be to much for me. The ham bun I made was almost too much. Might even out more with the sauce cheese and meat on it though.
Click to expand...

Yeah, those 3 are pretty light.


----------



## NoNukes

TNHarley said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I recently saw a recipe where you make pizza crust out of noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shew that might be to much for me. The ham bun I made was almost too much. Might even out more with the sauce cheese and meat on it though.
Click to expand...

This thread goes along with the thread we were communicating on last week


----------



## TNHarley

NoNukes said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I recently saw a recipe where you make pizza crust out of noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shew that might be to much for me. The ham bun I made was almost too much. Might even out more with the sauce cheese and meat on it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread goes along with the thread we were communicating on last week
Click to expand...

 
maybe so


----------



## strollingbones

i cant believe i am saying this...

use a binder like a refried bean dried.....mix the flakes in with the noodles it should hold the bun together....i would use a mold...to cook the buns in...you can crispy it an then put it in the oven....this is all so disgusting lol


----------



## NoNukes

TNHarley said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> I recently saw a recipe where you make pizza crust out of noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shew that might be to much for me. The ham bun I made was almost too much. Might even out more with the sauce cheese and meat on it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread goes along with the thread we were communicating on last week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe so
Click to expand...

Yeah, I cannot remember either.


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> i cant believe i am saying this...
> 
> use a binder like a refried bean dried.....mix the flakes in with the noodles it should hold the bun together....i would use a mold...to cook the buns in...you can crispy it an then put it in the oven....this is all so disgusting lol


 Well, my bun came out great. Fully functional for the hamburger idea. I was going to use a muffin pan but I couldn't find one big enough. Then I was going to use tuna cans but thought about just using cling wrap and putting a bowl on top of it. Made it perfectly flat. Perfect for frying.
Im telling you, the noddle bun wasn't bad at all.
And no, NoNukes, I wasn't baked yet. It was first thing in the morning lol


----------



## NoNukes

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe i am saying this...
> 
> use a binder like a refried bean dried.....mix the flakes in with the noodles it should hold the bun together....i would use a mold...to cook the buns in...you can crispy it an then put it in the oven....this is all so disgusting lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my bun came out great. Fully functional for the hamburger idea. I was going to use a muffin pan but I couldn't find one big enough. Then I was going to use tuna cans but thought about just using cling wrap and putting a bowl on top of it. Made it perfectly flat. Perfect for frying.
> Im telling you, the noddle bun wasn't bad at all.
> And no, NoNukes, I wasn't baked yet. It was first thing in the morning lol
Click to expand...

I made no accusations.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know though.  Just plain spaghetti stuck together doesn't sound all that great for eating.  It probably looks cool though.


----------



## NoNukes

NoNukes said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe i am saying this...
> 
> use a binder like a refried bean dried.....mix the flakes in with the noodles it should hold the bun together....i would use a mold...to cook the buns in...you can crispy it an then put it in the oven....this is all so disgusting lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my bun came out great. Fully functional for the hamburger idea. I was going to use a muffin pan but I couldn't find one big enough. Then I was going to use tuna cans but thought about just using cling wrap and putting a bowl on top of it. Made it perfectly flat. Perfect for frying.
> Im telling you, the noddle bun wasn't bad at all.
> And no, NoNukes, I wasn't baked yet. It was first thing in the morning lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no accusations.
Click to expand...

At least none that I remember.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> I don't know though.  Just plain spaghetti stuck together doesn't sound all that great for eating.  It probably looks cool though.


 Yeah, that's why I said I need to do sliders or really thin patties. Im leaning towards sliders, I think.


----------



## Michelle420

Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.







Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World



Looks a little burnt.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know though.  Just plain spaghetti stuck together doesn't sound all that great for eating.  It probably looks cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why I said I need to do sliders or really thin patties. Im leaning towards sliders, I think.
Click to expand...


Make sure to take some pictures . . . of the food.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know though.  Just plain spaghetti stuck together doesn't sound all that great for eating.  It probably looks cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why I said I need to do sliders or really thin patties. Im leaning towards sliders, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make sure to take some pictures . . . of the food.
Click to expand...

 Lol I hear ya


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

I swear to Lars you and I must be related!

From some of the political mental midget views of the world to cooking you scare me...


----------



## TNHarley

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I swear to Lars you and I must be related!
> 
> From some of the political mental midget views of the world to cooking you scare me...


 wanna try it, dontcha?


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little burnt.
Click to expand...


doesn't sound good or look good


----------



## OldLady

They probably wrinkled their noses and said eewwww to the guy who first thought up potato chips.  Ice cream cones.  Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little burnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't sound good or look good
Click to expand...


It might be okay.  Just something about crunching on spaghetti that is a turn off, and the spaghetti in that picture looks pretty crunchy!


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little burnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't sound good or look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might be okay.  Just something about crunching on spaghetti that is a turn off, and the spaghetti in that picture looks pretty crunchy!
Click to expand...

It's actually pretty good.  When I've had "refried" spaghetti the next day, some of the ends get real crunchy and some of it stays soft and some of it is in between.  It's actually good.


----------



## HaShev

Ewww no, I can't even stand when my
 bow tie noodles are to hard in the center when not cooking thoroughly through.


----------



## featherlite

drifter said:


> Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World



Yep thats the way I pictured it. Looks more like a sculpture than edible food.


----------



## featherlite

OldLady said:


> They probably wrinkled their noses and said eewwww to the guy who first thought up potato chips.  Ice cream cones.  Hawaiian pizza.



Some still say ewwww to Hawaiian pizza. lol


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little burnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't sound good or look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might be okay.  Just something about crunching on spaghetti that is a turn off, and the spaghetti in that picture looks pretty crunchy!
Click to expand...

 The patty I made wasn't crunchy. I only fried it for a couple minutes.


----------



## Rocko

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?



 Jk


----------



## Unkotare

featherlite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably wrinkled their noses and said eewwww to the guy who first thought up potato chips.  Ice cream cones.  Hawaiian pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some still say ewwww to Hawaiian pizza. lol
Click to expand...





Pineapple has no place on a pizza. One of the few things that doesn't work on a pizza.


----------



## ChrisL

Still waiting to see some pictures of this masterpiece of chefery.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably wrinkled their noses and said eewwww to the guy who first thought up potato chips.  Ice cream cones.  Hawaiian pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some still say ewwww to Hawaiian pizza. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple has no place on a pizza. One of the few things that doesn't work on a pizza.
Click to expand...


I don't really mind pineapple on my pizza.  I don't see how we can compare pizza toppings to a burger bun made from spaghetti though.


----------



## Yarddog

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?




Maybe try to shape them in a waffle maker


----------



## koshergrl

I love spaghetti sammiches. I use cold spaghetti (with sauce) and slap it on bread with mayo. Liberal parmesan dusting of spaghetti before closing up the sammich.

Now I could get into GRILLED spaghetti sammich…I would use sourdough or garlic toast buttered on the outside, sprinkled with parmesan, put the spaghetti in the middle, sprinkle that with parmesan and maybe even mozzarella or provolone…

Slap the think in a pan and cook on medium heat until the outside is brown then flip.

The parmesan on the outside gives flavor and crunch.

I wouldn’t try to make a bun out of spaghetti. I don’t see that working well.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Unkotare

Octopus goes surprisingly well on pizza. Corn too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

koshergrl said:


> I love spaghetti sammiches. I use cold spaghetti (with sauce) and slap it on bread with mayo. Liberal parmesan dusting of spaghetti before closing up the sammich.
> 
> Now I could get into GRILLED spaghetti sammich…I would use sourdough or garlic toast buttered on the outside, sprinkled with parmesan, put the spaghetti in the middle, sprinkle that with parmesan and maybe even mozzarella or provolone…
> 
> Slap the think in a pan and cook on medium heat until the outside is brown then flip.
> 
> The parmesan on the outside gives flavor and crunch.
> 
> I wouldn’t try to make a bun out of spaghetti. I don’t see that working well.



I use to take drop biscuits, slice them in half, butter both sides and fill it with spaghetti and eat it like a sandwich.


----------



## OldLady

In Maine we make those sandwiches with cold beans.


----------



## koshergrl

iamwhatiseem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love spaghetti sammiches. I use cold spaghetti (with sauce) and slap it on bread with mayo. Liberal parmesan dusting of spaghetti before closing up the sammich.
> 
> Now I could get into GRILLED spaghetti sammich…I would use sourdough or garlic toast buttered on the outside, sprinkled with parmesan, put the spaghetti in the middle, sprinkle that with parmesan and maybe even mozzarella or provolone…
> 
> Slap the think in a pan and cook on medium heat until the outside is brown then flip.
> 
> The parmesan on the outside gives flavor and crunch.
> 
> I wouldn’t try to make a bun out of spaghetti. I don’t see that working well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to take drop biscuits, slice them in half, butter both sides and fill it with spaghetti and eat it like a sandwich.
Click to expand...

Yup yup.
I went home and ate a huge sourdough/mayo/parmesan/mayo sammich and I was to die for.


----------



## esthermoon

drifter said:


> Doesn't sound good or look good.  But found a recipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly's PYT Unleashes Spaghetti Burger Upon the World


Well...this picture does not "inspire" me at all...


----------



## ChrisL

I'd like to try chocolate pizza!


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> I'd like to try chocolate pizza!


I tried chocolate pizza last year! Chocolate did taste so bad I felt very bad the day after


----------



## OldLady

A dough pizza with melted chocolate on it?  That would be like chocolate croissants.  Not bad.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

OldLady said:


> Once it's cooked, spaghetti is pretty sticky, anyway, so would you have to use anything that thick?   A little egg or flour and liquid, thin like.  Form and stick in the fridge to firm up, then fry?
> Broiling won't work.
> I had a boss years ago that would "fry" her left over spaghetti for breakfast the next morning, and it was awesome.



I am not much of a cook, but if practically perfect Mary Poppins says it's good, I'd eat it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

OldLady said:


> A dough pizza with melted chocolate on it?  That would be like chocolate croissants.  Not bad.



You guys have never had a chocolate desert pizza?
It's not bad...but nothing to write home about either. Peanut butter and jelly pizza is pretty good


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try chocolate pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried chocolate pizza last year! Chocolate did taste so bad I felt very bad the day after
Click to expand...


The chocolate tasted bad?  Was there something wrong with it?  

You can definitely get a tummy ache if you eat too much chocolate.  Been there.


----------



## OldLady

I wasn't sure if Esther meant the pure solid chocolate candy kind of chocolate pizza or 






Pizza with chocolate on it.  I think I'd put raspberries instead of marshmallows though.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> I wasn't sure if Esther meant the pure solid chocolate candy kind of chocolate pizza or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza with chocolate on it.  I think I'd put raspberries instead of marshmallows though.



I think those are white chocolate chips.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if Esther meant the pure solid chocolate candy kind of chocolate pizza or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza with chocolate on it.  I think I'd put raspberries instead of marshmallows though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those are white chocolate chips.
Click to expand...

Of course they are.  I need more coffee.


----------



## OldLady

Best strange pizza I ever had was Mexican pizza.  She took a loaf of frozen bread dough and spread it to fit a big cookie sheet, topped it with refried beans, taco meat, onions and cheese and then when it came out of the oven, put on shredded lettuce, tomato, black olives, drizzled it all with hot sauce and added spoonsful of sour cream.   One piece was a meal.  It was fantastic.


----------



## featherlite

OldLady said:


> Best strange pizza I ever had was Mexican pizza.  She took a loaf of frozen bread dough and spread it to fit a big cookie sheet, topped it with refried beans, taco meat, onions and cheese and then when it came out of the oven, put on shredded lettuce, tomato, black olives, drizzled it all with hot sauce and added spoonsful of sour cream.   One piece was a meal.  It was fantastic.




That sounds really good. My favorite is Greek pizza.


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try chocolate pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried chocolate pizza last year! Chocolate did taste so bad I felt very bad the day after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chocolate tasted bad?  Was there something wrong with it?
> 
> You can definitely get a tummy ache if you eat too much chocolate.  Been there.
Click to expand...

I don't know why the chocolate tasted bad! Maybe they used an expire product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I got revenge because I never come back again in that pizzeria


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try chocolate pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried chocolate pizza last year! Chocolate did taste so bad I felt very bad the day after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chocolate tasted bad?  Was there something wrong with it?
> 
> You can definitely get a tummy ache if you eat too much chocolate.  Been there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why the chocolate tasted bad! Maybe they used an expire product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got revenge because I never come back again in that pizzeria
Click to expand...


If you were sick from it, then chances are it was expired or something.


----------



## TNHarley

I worked at pizza hut forever ago. I made countless chocolate pizzas. We used thin crust and chocolate pudding. They were OK.
Sometimes, I would send employees to the store and get candy bars. I would crush them up and put on the pizzas with icing from the cinna sticks. That was better.
Hell, when we shut the doors for the night, I would go crazy. Always. Unless we traded with other places(like trading with mcdonalds or taco bell or something)
I made dipping strips before them, stuffed crust from pan pizza, double layered thin crust pizzas blah blah blah
I also gained like 15 pounds working there LOL


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> I worked at pizza hut forever ago. I made countless chocolate pizzas. We used thin crust and chocolate pudding. They were OK.
> Sometimes, I would send employees to the store and get candy bars. I would crush them up and put on the pizzas with icing from the cinna sticks. That was better.
> Hell, when we shut the doors for the night, I would go crazy. Always. Unless we traded with other places(like trading with mcdonalds or taco bell or something)
> I made dipping strips before them, stuffed crust from pan pizza, double layered thin crust pizzas blah blah blah
> I also gained like 15 pounds working there LOL



I've seen them made with Nutella and chocolate and white chocolate chips.  That looks SO good!  I'm not sure what the crust is made of.  I am going to have to look for recipes.


----------



## ChrisL

On this one, the crust is made of pizza dough.  

Chocolate Pizza


----------



## esthermoon

OldLady said:


> I wasn't sure if Esther meant the pure solid chocolate candy kind of chocolate pizza or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza with chocolate on it.  I think I'd put raspberries instead of marshmallows though.


I meant pizza with chocolate on it OldLady


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at pizza hut forever ago. I made countless chocolate pizzas. We used thin crust and chocolate pudding. They were OK.
> Sometimes, I would send employees to the store and get candy bars. I would crush them up and put on the pizzas with icing from the cinna sticks. That was better.
> Hell, when we shut the doors for the night, I would go crazy. Always. Unless we traded with other places(like trading with mcdonalds or taco bell or something)
> I made dipping strips before them, stuffed crust from pan pizza, double layered thin crust pizzas blah blah blah
> I also gained like 15 pounds working there LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen them made with Nutella and chocolate and white chocolate chips.  That looks SO good!  I'm not sure what the crust is made of.  I am going to have to look for recipes.
Click to expand...

 Thin was the best. But pan is pretty good. Think it would just depend on preference of bread


----------



## Tilly

Chocolate pizza? 
You're all NUTS


----------



## TNHarley

Tilly said:


> Chocolate pizza?
> You're all NUTS


 Nuts would be a good ingredient. Add a different texture and a bit of salt.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> I worked at pizza hut forever ago. I made countless chocolate pizzas. We used thin crust and chocolate pudding. They were OK.
> Sometimes, I would send employees to the store and get candy bars. I would crush them up and put on the pizzas with icing from the cinna sticks. That was better.
> Hell, when we shut the doors for the night, I would go crazy. Always. Unless we traded with other places(like trading with mcdonalds or taco bell or something)
> I made dipping strips before them, stuffed crust from pan pizza, double layered thin crust pizzas blah blah blah
> I also gained like 15 pounds working there LOL


Where's the "GROSS" button?  Chocolate pudding?  
If I want chocolate, I buy a bar of it.


----------



## OldLady

featherlite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best strange pizza I ever had was Mexican pizza.  She took a loaf of frozen bread dough and spread it to fit a big cookie sheet, topped it with refried beans, taco meat, onions and cheese and then when it came out of the oven, put on shredded lettuce, tomato, black olives, drizzled it all with hot sauce and added spoonsful of sour cream.   One piece was a meal.  It was fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really good. My favorite is Greek pizza.
Click to expand...

What's on that?


----------



## G.T.

pizza hut crusts are awesome...the rest tastes like chemicals.. but ppl hate on them too much

their crust with my familys pizza please


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at pizza hut forever ago. I made countless chocolate pizzas. We used thin crust and chocolate pudding. They were OK.
> Sometimes, I would send employees to the store and get candy bars. I would crush them up and put on the pizzas with icing from the cinna sticks. That was better.
> Hell, when we shut the doors for the night, I would go crazy. Always. Unless we traded with other places(like trading with mcdonalds or taco bell or something)
> I made dipping strips before them, stuffed crust from pan pizza, double layered thin crust pizzas blah blah blah
> I also gained like 15 pounds working there LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "GROSS" button?  Chocolate pudding?
> If I want chocolate, I buy a bar of it.
Click to expand...

 The apple wasn't bad either. We had a crumble to put on top of it and icing.


----------



## G.T.

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at pizza hut forever ago. I made countless chocolate pizzas. We used thin crust and chocolate pudding. They were OK.
> Sometimes, I would send employees to the store and get candy bars. I would crush them up and put on the pizzas with icing from the cinna sticks. That was better.
> Hell, when we shut the doors for the night, I would go crazy. Always. Unless we traded with other places(like trading with mcdonalds or taco bell or something)
> I made dipping strips before them, stuffed crust from pan pizza, double layered thin crust pizzas blah blah blah
> I also gained like 15 pounds working there LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "GROSS" button?  Chocolate pudding?
> If I want chocolate, I buy a bar of it.
Click to expand...

like an alcohol bar?


----------



## boedicca

Make lasagna instead.


----------



## TNHarley

G.T. said:


> pizza hut crusts are awesome...the rest tastes like chemicals.. but ppl hate on them too much
> 
> their crust with my familys pizza please


 Their pan dough was their best. It made a killer stuffed crust too.


----------



## G.T.

TNHarley said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> pizza hut crusts are awesome...the rest tastes like chemicals.. but ppl hate on them too much
> 
> their crust with my familys pizza please
> 
> 
> 
> Their pan dough was their best. It made a killer stuffed crust too.
Click to expand...

I like the pretzel crust that they use too and also the one with like garlic and parmesan cheese on it it's amazing and buttery


----------



## G.T.

They also get their pepperoni perfectly crispy too


----------



## G.T.

Can somebody tell me why people go to the grocery store the night before a snowstorm like it's going to be the apocalypse or something


----------



## TNHarley

G.T. said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> pizza hut crusts are awesome...the rest tastes like chemicals.. but ppl hate on them too much
> 
> their crust with my familys pizza please
> 
> 
> 
> Their pan dough was their best. It made a killer stuffed crust too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the pretzel crust that they use too and also the one with like garlic and parmesan cheese on it it's amazing and buttery
Click to expand...

 oh yea! I forgot about those. They were before my time :/


----------



## OldLady

G.T. said:


> Can somebody tell me why people go to the grocery store the night before a snowstorm like it's going to be the apocalypse or something


They hoard bread.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TNHarley said:


> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?



Cincinnati Chile:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...tvMc1GhK0mzp6wnAg&sig2=bGqNvMtefj6y-Tye2BbLmA


----------



## OldLady

G.T. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at pizza hut forever ago. I made countless chocolate pizzas. We used thin crust and chocolate pudding. They were OK.
> Sometimes, I would send employees to the store and get candy bars. I would crush them up and put on the pizzas with icing from the cinna sticks. That was better.
> Hell, when we shut the doors for the night, I would go crazy. Always. Unless we traded with other places(like trading with mcdonalds or taco bell or something)
> I made dipping strips before them, stuffed crust from pan pizza, double layered thin crust pizzas blah blah blah
> I also gained like 15 pounds working there LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "GROSS" button?  Chocolate pudding?
> If I want chocolate, I buy a bar of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like an alcohol bar?
Click to expand...

No.  But Godiva chocolate liqueur is good on the rocks.


G.T. said:


> Can somebody tell me why people go to the grocery store the night before a snowstorm like it's going to be the apocalypse or something


How much you getting?


----------



## Unkotare

boedicca said:


> Make lasagna instead.



Chocolate lasagna?


----------



## OldLady

This chocolate pizza stuff sounds suspiciously like munchies food to me.
Uck.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> This chocolate pizza stuff sounds suspiciously like munchies food to me.
> Uck.


That's what they said to the guy that figured out milk was good.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This chocolate pizza stuff sounds suspiciously like munchies food to me.
> Uck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said to the guy that figured out milk was good.
Click to expand...

Don't change the subject.  You were stoned when you put candybars on chocolate pizza.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This chocolate pizza stuff sounds suspiciously like munchies food to me.
> Uck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said to the guy that figured out milk was good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't change the subject.  You were stoned when you put candybars on chocolate pizza.
Click to expand...

 I didn't get high till everyone already left. I was a manager FFS






















We were probably drunk..


----------



## OldLady

Wry Catcher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cincinnati Chile:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiQrOTysNTSAhVB-GMKHVbDBt8QFgglMAI&url=http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/cincinnati-chili-spaghetti-michael-symon&usg=AFQjCNHIxx4ATc3xFtvMc1GhK0mzp6wnAg&sig2=bGqNvMtefj6y-Tye2BbLmA
Click to expand...

THAT is some good stuff.  I made it a couple times, after debating long and hard about how cinnamon could possibly work in spaghetti sauce.  Honest to God, it does.


----------



## Wry Catcher

OldLady said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cincinnati Chile:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiQrOTysNTSAhVB-GMKHVbDBt8QFgglMAI&url=http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/cincinnati-chili-spaghetti-michael-symon&usg=AFQjCNHIxx4ATc3xFtvMc1GhK0mzp6wnAg&sig2=bGqNvMtefj6y-Tye2BbLmA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is some good stuff.  I made it a couple times, after debating long and hard about how cinnamon could possibly work in spaghetti sauce.  Honest to God, it does.
Click to expand...


I had the same reaction when my wife added unsweetened chocolate to her Chile, it added flavor and was surprisingly good.


----------



## boedicca

Unkotare said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make lasagna instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate lasagna?
Click to expand...



Only with peanut butter.


----------



## OldLady

Wry Catcher said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cincinnati Chile:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiQrOTysNTSAhVB-GMKHVbDBt8QFgglMAI&url=http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/cincinnati-chili-spaghetti-michael-symon&usg=AFQjCNHIxx4ATc3xFtvMc1GhK0mzp6wnAg&sig2=bGqNvMtefj6y-Tye2BbLmA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is some good stuff.  I made it a couple times, after debating long and hard about how cinnamon could possibly work in spaghetti sauce.  Honest to God, it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction when my wife added unsweetened chocolate to her Chile, it added flavor and was surprisingly good.
Click to expand...

If you like that, you'd probably love good mole (there's supposed to be a mark over the e but I can't figure out how to do it on here).  First time I had it in a good Mexican restaurant I thought I'd died and gone to heaven.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> This chocolate pizza stuff sounds suspiciously like munchies food to me.
> Uck.



I just love chocolate and snacks.


----------



## featherlite

OldLady said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best strange pizza I ever had was Mexican pizza.  She took a loaf of frozen bread dough and spread it to fit a big cookie sheet, topped it with refried beans, taco meat, onions and cheese and then when it came out of the oven, put on shredded lettuce, tomato, black olives, drizzled it all with hot sauce and added spoonsful of sour cream.   One piece was a meal.  It was fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really good. My favorite is Greek pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's on that?
Click to expand...


Feta cheese ( probably the reason its called greek), spinach, artichokes, kala-somthing olives, peppers, garlic, sometimes a garlic sauce....sometimes chicken. I think it tastes better on a thin crust.


----------



## HaShev

OldLady said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have got a wild hair up my ass and want to create something fun. So I thought about a spaghetti hamburger. Make a bun out of noodles, patty, mozze cheese, slice of tomato and some of my homemade tomato sauce. My only problem is figuring out how to make the noodles stick good enough to make a usable bun..
> I was conversing with my mom about it and she gave me a great idea. Panko!
> So i thought on that and figured i would try this : Cook the noodles down and then quarter them. Mix up some panko and some milk and make it REALLY thick. Stir in the noodles and shape them up. Lightly fry. Maybe even broil?
> Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cincinnati Chile:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiQrOTysNTSAhVB-GMKHVbDBt8QFgglMAI&url=http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/cincinnati-chili-spaghetti-michael-symon&usg=AFQjCNHIxx4ATc3xFtvMc1GhK0mzp6wnAg&sig2=bGqNvMtefj6y-Tye2BbLmA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is some good stuff.  I made it a couple times, after debating long and hard about how cinnamon could possibly work in spaghetti sauce.  Honest to God, it does.
Click to expand...


It's called Moroccan style=Cinnamon and red wine in tomato sauce, but used sparringly or it can over power.  With ground meat sauce it's great over rice instead, chicken
 Moroccan style can be shredded, works well too.


----------

